# Deutschlandkarte in Vektoren



## Charlemann (26. September 2003)

Hallo !
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Ich suche eine Deutschlandkarte in Vektoren mit guter Auflösung.
Für eure Hilfe wäre ich euch sehr Dankbar !


----------



## KarlC (27. September 2003)

Schau mal hier


----------



## Beppone (27. September 2003)

Gut aufgelöste Karten für illustrative Zwecke zum relativ erschwinglichen Preis gibts hier:
http://www.geoatlas.com

Die Karten sind in etlichen Layern, wie Straßen, Flüsse, Grenzen, Ortsnamen etc für eigene Anpassungen angelegt.

Germany Vector z.B. kostet 400,- Euronen und beinhaltet über 100 verschiedene Vektorkarten.

Für den Einsatz in speziellen GIS-Programmen (zB ArcGIS) benötigt man dagegen geodifferenziertes Kartenmaterial, Info hierzu gibt's zB bei http://www.esri.com

Gruß

Beppone


----------



## Lord Brain (28. September 2003)

Und letztendlich besteht noch die Möglichkeit, sich die Karte mit einer Vorlage schlichtweg selbst zu erstellen.
Da hat man die besten Chancen genau das zu bekommen was man braucht.


----------



## pixelforce (29. September 2003)

Atlas nehmen. Einscannen. Nachzeichnen. Und nicht das mir jemand sagt, das dauert Stunden. Das geht ratzfatz. 
p.s. Und noch nebenbei. Vektoren haben immer eine gute Auflösung. Da frei skalierbar ohne Qualitätsverlust.


----------



## Beppone (8. Oktober 2003)

-> pixelforce: Deine Fähigkeiten in Ehren, aber hast Du das schon einmal durchgezogen?

JEDE "normal-detaillierte" Deutschlandkarte (und um eine solche geht es hier) enthält mindestens

- Staats-, Landes und evtl. Regierungsbezirksgrenzen
- alle Großstädte mit ihren Bebauungskonturen
- alle Autobahnen, Bundesstraßen, größere Staatsstraßen, wichtige Bahnlinien
- Flüsse, Seen, Gebirge, bedeutende Landschaftsteile
- die entsprechenden Legenden und Beschriftung aller oben genannten Bestandteile

Da wir laufend derartige Vektordaten erstellen weiß ich, daß es unmöglich ist, den vollständigen Inhalt einer Atlantenseite in vergleichbarer Qualität kostengünstig zu reproduzieren.

Ich schätze den Zeitaufwand zB für eine Seite "Shell-Atlas", vollständig vekotrisiert, in Ebenentechnik gegliedert und beschriftet auf Minimum 10 Stunden.

Gruß

Bep


----------



## Lord Brain (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich kann Beppone nur  zustimmen, es ist eine Heidenarbeit, eine Karte komplett  in Vektoren umzuwandeln. Ich habe das während eines Praktikums bei einer großen Berliner Tageszeitung in der Grafikk-Abteilung häufig in kleinerem Maßstab gemacht. Allerdings fuchst man sich mit der Zeit ziemlich ein und irgendwann geht das ganze wie von selbst.
Allerdings ist es eine Arbeit, die man nur einmal zu machen braucht und im nachhinein kann man immer wieder darauf zurückgreifen.

Ich würde erstmal eine Karte erstellen, die alle für mich interessanten oder benötigten Informationen enthält und diese später bei Bedarf erweitern.


----------



## pixelforce (9. Oktober 2003)

Ich weiß wovon ich spreche, da ich eine Ausbildung bei großen Verlag mache, bei dem ich in der Grafikabteilung bereits war von einer großen Berliner Tageszeitung. Und das schon oft genug gemacht habe. Klar, solch ein Shell-Atlas dauert vielleicht etwas länger. Aber ist auf jeden Fall schffbar. Man muss sich da nur effektives Arbeiten angewöhnen. Weil nicht jeden Pfad muss man dreimal zeichenen, wenn er dreimal gebraucht wird. Als Beispiel.


----------

